
Satellite Image Shows North Korean Rocket Launch - rglovejoy
http://thelede.blogs.nytimes.com/2009/04/08/satellite-image-shows-north-korean-rocket-launch/?ref=global-home
======
josefresco
Some commentators were suggesting that there was no satellite, only a rocket.

If that were the case, the US should announce that we shot down the North
Korean satellite. Which would then lure the North Koreans into admitting it
was all a fake, at which point Obama would call them up on the phone and say
something like "gotcha bitch".

I kid but seriously, is there any way to know for certain whether there's an
actual functional object orbiting the earth under NK control?

~~~
rglovejoy
If it is transmitting patriotic North Korean songs, then it shouldn't be too
hard to find it.

